# Phrag Saint Ouen



## parvi_17 (Sep 12, 2007)

This plant orginates from Ecuagenera. I bought it exactly one year ago at the end of its blooming cycle at my society's meeting that month. Now it's blooming for me again, this time with two spikes. Only one spike has opened any buds so far, but it has 2 flowers open at once. It has turned out to be a great little plant. My only complaint is that it climbs out of the pot - I've had to pot it twice since I got it (it was originally bare root) to accommodate the long rhizome, which even now is protruding an inch out of the pot! The color in the photo is more or less true.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it! It's wonderful!!!


----------



## Candace (Sep 12, 2007)

Cute.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 12, 2007)

a cutie!! Climbers are annoying. I never bother repotting more than 1X per year with these.


----------



## Magicboy (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful colouration on this and great shape!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice color!! Wasn't aware Ecuagenera has that cross before. Great pick!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 13, 2007)

Really different colour...I love it!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 13, 2007)

Jorch said:


> Nice color!! Wasn't aware Ecuagenera has that cross before. Great pick!



They don't, what you have there is Hanne Popow. Notorious climbers.....

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

Kyle said:


> They don't, what you have there is Hanne Popow. Notorious climbers.....
> 
> Kyle



I think Kyle's right; is it fragrant?


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 13, 2007)

Kyle said:


> They don't, what you have there is Hanne Popow. Notorious climbers.....
> 
> Kyle



Nope, the tag said Hanne Popow x besseae, which is Saint Ouen (right?). It isn't fragrant. Funny story actually, when I bought it I saw Hanne Popow on the tag so I bought it right away (I really want a Hanne), and then later on I noticed the full name. I still don't have a Hanne...

Joe


----------



## Kyle (Sep 13, 2007)

parvi_17 said:


> Nope, the tag said Hanne Popow x besseae, which is Saint Ouen (right?). It isn't fragrant. Funny story actually, when I bought it I saw Hanne Popow on the tag so I bought it right away (I really want a Hanne), and then later on I noticed the full name. I still don't have a Hanne...
> 
> Joe



Can you take a picture of the tag? 

I work for Ecuagenera and know that they don't have that cross for sale, nevermind the permits to export that cross. Plus, I imported the plants last fall for them and there would not have been any Hanne Popow x besseae in that shipment.

I could be wrong, but I think someone in ecuador screwed up on the tag.

If you really want a Hanne Popow, I have a few good ones for sale.

Kyle


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, here it is - I included both sides. I got the order of the parents reversed before.









Joe


----------



## Kyle (Sep 14, 2007)

What probably happend was they meant to print a tag that read 'besseae x schlimii Hanne Popow'. But the printer cut off the 'schlimii'. 

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Sep 14, 2007)

It's really a great color! Is it fragrant?


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 14, 2007)

Kyle said:


> What probably happend was they meant to print a tag that read 'besseae x schlimii Hanne Popow'. But the printer cut off the 'schlimii'.
> 
> Kyle



So it is a Hanne Popow then? That's interesting. It looks different from other Hannes I've seen, but then again it looks more different from other Saint Ouens I've seen! Is there a way I can find out for sure?

Thanks for all the great comments everyone! Heather, it doesn't seem very fragrant, but I can kind of detect a slight fragrance in the morning.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

It should have a fragrance between raspberries and roses. It doesn't look like a St. Ouen, maybe if you go through the pictures here you'll see a diff.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 14, 2007)

I posted these a while back one the other forum, but here they are again. This is 9 or so different Hanne Popow from Ecuagenera. They had over 1500 at one time, with maybe 2-300 in bloom at any one time. I jsut took a few pictures to show the variation.

As for fragrance, most are as Eric discribed, but some wern't fragrant.















































You can email Ecuagenera to make sure, let me know if you need the email or if they arn't getting back to you.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

Kyle, what have got to sell? PM me.


----------



## CLMoss (Sep 14, 2007)

PM me too!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in Canada. I have quite a few paphs to sell (I've finally admitted to myself that I don't grow these that well...). I will make a list this weekend and start a new thread.

Sorry Parvi for hijacking your thread, but just wanted to let you know what you had.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

Kyle said:


> I'm in Canada. Kyle



Don't be sad, we'll still take your plants.oke:


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 14, 2007)

Kyle said:


> Sorry Parvi for hijacking your thread, but just wanted to let you know what you had.
> 
> Kyle



Oh that's fine. That last pic looks almost identical to mine! Wow. Thanks for the ID! I like the other ones better though.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the shape of yours and the others similar to it the best, has a nice 'flair' to the petals!


----------

